

[Help] Execute User Provide JavaScript on NodeJS - arunoda
https://github.com/arunoda/jailguard

======
arunoda
Hi I wrote this library. I need to execute user provided JS. And that is quite
dangerous. So I come up with this project and its runs JS

* In a Separate Process (using forking) * Detects Never Ending loops * Blocks eval, setTimeout and setInterval

Please evaluate to make this better

